# My standard likes to swallow socks and underwear



## rdefino (Jan 2, 2013)

yes, underwear too.

She is just about 5mths and we are trying our hardest to keep these things away from her, but she will go into the hampers, and grab my 7yr olds socks.

Is there something we can do like bait her with a sock sprinkled with black pepper or something?


thanks


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

You have to restrict her access to rooms where she can get into these things. One sock or underwear can cause you huge vet bills for surgery. When my puppies are that young, they are only allowed to be where I can see them or they are crated. To this day, my three spoos are restricted from all bedrooms and bathrooms unless myself or my husband is in there. 

You will have to keep constant vigil to make sure doors are closed and your puppy can't get into things that she shouldn't be.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

rdefino said:


> Is there something we can do like bait her with a sock sprinkled with black pepper or something?


Actually, that's a great idea! Or bitter apple. If you sprayed a sock with that and waited until she spit it out, then treated her lavishly with things she loves, maybe she would learn! I can sympathize, both my dogs eat everything too. Maddy ate a boiled egg I was going to take in my lunch today, shell and all! Took it out of my purse


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

We had one spoo who was like this. I think you just have to restrict her access to things that she could ingest that would harm her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily will take tissues, napkins and other paper stuff off tables and counters and, my underwear out of the hamper. The only effective strategy we have found is keeping her from being able to get to stuff. So far we have never had anything that she ate not go straight through, but I am convinced that if she has an accidental death it will be because she ate something she shouldn't have. We are very careful with access to laundry and don't leave papers around.

If she hasn't already started to counter surf make sure you nip it in the bud the instant she is tall enough to reach. I had no clue how difficult a problem this would be to solve. Lily still checks the counters frequently. I think the only reason she does it less now than when she was younger is that we have finally gotten good enough in keeping things out of reach that she has lost interest for lack of self rewarded finds.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

This is Darby... A bouvier that likes to eat socks....she ended up with a bowel obstruction 2 weeks ago... Has had 2 surgeries and still not doing well. 2 1/2 years old.... $7500 later.... Still requiring daily visits to the vet :-/

Moral of the story.... Hide the socks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Jennifer J said:


> You have to restrict her access to rooms where she can get into these things. One sock or underwear can cause you huge vet bills for surgery. When my puppies are that young, they are only allowed to be where I can see them or they are crated. To this day, my three spoos are restricted from all bedrooms and bathrooms unless myself or my husband is in there.
> 
> You will have to keep constant vigil to make sure doors are closed and your puppy can't get into things that she shouldn't be.


Lou is a year old now (bday yesterday) she has not been out of my sight except for when napping in her crate (with nothing in it)and never for too long.. at first I felt like I was on maternity leave I supervised her so much! To this day all doors are closed except for the room we are in ... I was able to "AH-AH" any and every bad behavior from day 1 and thank goodness Lou has been amazing. I didnt mean to brag, sorry. But I just was so worried and I wanted to make sure my baby was safe. 
Im sorry to hear what you are going through. The loud and firm AH-AH has worked so well with Lou, I have a video of the first time LOL she put her nose on a newspaper on the table and I immediately said it , and she looked soooo sorry! I will try to find the video.
Oh another example is: Lou's paws have never hit the countertops, never never. I caught her "thinking" about it and stopped it before she did it, so now she doesnt want to anymore, even if her toy is sittin on it, she just stares at it.
Maybe try catching her and stopping her (repeatedly) when she goes for the socks/underwear, being persistent.
And hopefully more people will have good advice for you 

Ps. I heard that there are friends from Poodleforum with the same issue, maybe they have come across some solutions.

On the video (her first day with us) I said "Nooo" instead of AH-AH but I changed it soon after.

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/Loustandardpoodle/media/LOUfirstvideo3mooldfirstdaycaptions.mp4.html

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Jdcollins, that sad picture is worth a thousand words. I hope Darby the bouvier improves. We have learned to hide the laundry, but will be extra careful after seeing that.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

She's a sweet sweet girl... Yesterday they rushed her back to the vet Bc she stopped eating and started vomiting but the vet determined it was due to a med they had her on (thankfully)....

Her daddy text me this morning to say she is doing much better but that their 7 yr old human child woke up with lice lol never a dull moment at their house ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When it rains it pours!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have always had toy poodles and they are never left unsupervised where they could get in trouble. I just think any dog will get In trouble if they have time and nobody watching them. In fact with multiples they egg each other on. If I m not in the room with them they go to their safe (poodle proof room). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

oops wrong reply


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Poodlemama99 said:


> I have always had toy poodles and they are never left unsupervised where they could get in trouble. I just think any dog will get In trouble if they have time and nobody watching them. In fact with multiples they egg each other on. If I m not in the room with them they go to their safe (poodle proof room).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine is a standard poodle and I agree 100%! 
I think that is perfect!


----------

